# I REALLY WANNA KNOW MY BLOODLINE



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

I HAVE A PAIR OF RED NOSES, I FIRST TO BE HONEST I REALLY WASNT INTERESTED IN THE BLOOD LINE, I JUST WANTED A NICE LOOKING DOG. I LOVE WHAT I GOT WHEN I PURCHASED IT  .. SO I FOUND OUT THAT THEY WHERE HEMPHILL CROSSES BUT THATS ALL GOT FROM THE BREEDER..SO IS THERE ANYWAY I COULD FIND OUT WHAT I REALLY HAVE???


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/17565-what-would-good-blood-line-my-pits.html

in rhat thread it sounded like ofrn and hemphill, and since you don't have papers, you'll never know for sure. still planning on breeding?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

did you get papers with them? if you got papers then you can get a pedigree analisys and it will give you good info about your dogs blood line.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

YEAH I HAVE PAPERS FOR THEM..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> YEAH I HAVE PAPERS FOR THEM..


well if you have a 7 generation pedigree then you can see the parents tracing back 6 more generations...

are they adba or ukc?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

S.D.
MY FEMALE WAS IN A KENNEL AND MY MALE ON A CHAIN ONE NIGHT MY FEMALE GOT OUT AT NIGHT..I THINK SHE MIGHT BE=(. I REALLY DONT WANT HER TO HAVE THEM SHE 10MONTHS OLD..


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

THEYRE BOTH ADBA AND UKC AND I HAVE THE FEMALE AS OFRN.. IF YOU WANT CHECK OUT MY WEB SITE I JUST STARTED IT 
ITS Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting
I HAVE THE PEDIGREE ON THERE..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok well im guessing your hopeing some one else has already done the research on the dogs in you dogs pedigree. I just spent the money and had the registries tell me so i would know for sure....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it justic or cali that got pregnant?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

OH OK
I JUST WANT TO KNOW HOW I COME ABOUT KNOWING WHAT I HAVE EXACTLY..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Cali has some good looking red nosed dogs in her pedigree. get ahold of the ukc or the adba they can tell you for a fee


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey man could you please turn off your caps??


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LMFO..............................

You go for it............................

I'm sure you got a website, what the link?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

CALI IS THE ONE WHO MIGHT BE PREGNANT. 
JUSTICE IS MY COUSINS AND WE'RE GOING TO END UP SELLING HER CUZ SHE HAS BULLY IN HER..AND WE DONT WANT TO BREED HER WITH DOOM..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i saw the razors edge in the pedigree


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

oh ok ima see as soon i can do that..(b.p.b.m.)
my bad lol s.d.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a question.. and i don't mean to sound rude. But you're running a kennel, correct? How does your female just "get" pregnant? That's WAAAAAYYY too young... and you're supposed to be breeding to preserve this brred right?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

what you think of doom??


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*MIGHT BE PREGNANT* do you have any Idea whats going on?

Don't sound like it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i think theyre very nice dogs, but my concern is that 10 month old female


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

cckpitbulls said:


> what you think of doom??


Sounds like a good name just ad ed to it doomed!!!!!!...

As far as a 10 month old female you know in dog yrs a 1 yr old is = to a 7 yr old, would you let your 7 year old girl have a baby?

Get a life man


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol i think doom has alot of flaws i personaly would not use him for a stud. Its too bad he did not take after his sire. 
but he looks like a good pqd


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

she dug a whole cuz half of the kennel is dirt and the other half is cement...
i know i didnt want to breed her still at least 2years old..they told me to go the vet and check if its a false pregnancy. and if she is to abort. what are your suggestions


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

what is wrong with him or his flaws??
i just wish he would have too lol
but i got what i got and im going to make the best of it..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how long ago did this happen? you only have so long with these things. a pregnancy of a dog is only 63 days get on it is what i suggest. but if you don't I know alot of people that have dogs that were breed young nad they lived but i think it messes them up mentaly its like a pregnant 9 year old kid.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

They can breed through a chain link fence do you not know that?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Spray/abort the litter and be sure to fix your dog!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT
go here and check it out and the adba website has a conformation page too. they are obvious flaws so it should not take you long.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah i know i hate the fact that that happend cuz i was trying to be careful for that not to happen..
and marty how about you get a life and instead of taking crap and not really whats going on with my dog. keep your mouth shut..all i trying to do is was best in the situation. and learn as i go along.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks im going to look in to it(b.p.b.m.)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

How about show some respect!!!!! he is saying what he thinks and your asking i think he is right about you situation and you need to fix doom. you cant try to breed out his flaws. its just gonna keep going.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh and by the way that person your talkin like that to has been around game dogs longer than you have been alive. if you shut your mouth you may learn some thing


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

i glad and i do pay my respects to him..
but theres way to come about the feed back.
live i said i just here to learn and read whats best.. 
and instead of insults. just like ppl take pride in there dog i do too.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

cckpitbulls said:


> yeah i know i hate the fact that that happend cuz i was trying to be careful for that not to happen..
> and marty how about you get a life and instead of taking crap and not really whats going on with my dog. keep your mouth shut..all i trying to do is was best in the situation. and learn as i go along.


OK sorry I said anything 

My bad


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

i would rather buy a dog with some flaws and give him a good home then to have him end up at the pound and keep the number of pits being killed escalate. and im going to end up fixing him.cuz like i said i wanna try to do what best as i go long. and take advice from experience breeders


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Learn on your on dude, I been in these dogs for over 25 yrs but I don't know poop, just thought I'd try to help out


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

its not that i mean any disrespect marty but you know as well as anyone we take pride in our dogs and ppl would stand up for them.just like everyone in this site would stand up for the pits.its just that i did get alittle defensive with the some of the threads you wrote back.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I been drinking... so you best pay me no mind


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

so we good then marty??


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I always been good


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

cool..
so what your suggestion i need to get another male then..
what should i go with??


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You won't know what I go through till you walk a mile in my shoe's


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

what do you mean by that..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

cckpitbulls said:


> what do you mean by that..


Live one day going through what I do and you'll know, this is not my only site I just help out here I got 10,000 other thing's I take care of LOL


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

seems like the beer tends to help huh..lol
i just want to make a clear apology to you..
hope you understand what im coming from..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You don't know me you just think you do


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

lol..
just take it easy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

so did any of that help cck?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> so did any of that help cck?


Yeah I got a rape stand and I'll breed the dogs for him, will that help him?

Can you dissect(sp) BS from breeding?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay man, here's the thing.... You shouldn't be learning as you go along. You're not supposed to get these dogs with the intention of breeding, you're supposed to get them, do good things with them, and then possibly evaluate if they're worth breeding. I think that's where Marty was trying to go with this. These are possibly the most over bred dogs on Earth, behind the Chihuahua. If you see a bunch of flaws, that is not breeding stock. Go get your 10 month old bitch tested and get an abortion, if ya don't you're in for a world of hurt and hate. 



BTW, didn't know they gave stars for negs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

He's opened up a can of...







here


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

It would seem that way. Lets not forget though, we shouldn't do the whole guilty till proven innocent thing like our SL counterparts. We gotta reeducate and nurture. Seriously, I wouldn't know anybetter if it weren't for you guys. You all have inspired me to go out and do the research, mostly to prove you wrong LOL, and I now know my up from down and right from worng, so lets just say that the OP now knows that breeding his dogs would be bad cause it would add to the over population of unsound dogs and would do nothing for the breed, and act against it in some form or another....


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah it all helped thanks im going to get that abortion..im taking her to the vet on friday.
thanks for all the info..


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> i would rather buy a dog with some flaws and give him a good home then to have him end up at the pound and keep the number of pits being killed escalate. and im going to end up fixing him.cuz like i said i wanna try to do what best as i go long. and take advice from experience breeders


It's good that you want doom to have a good home, its not good that you're breeding a dog with flaws. The abortion really is the right path for such a young dog... And Jon said you're not supposed to learn as you go. There are certain things in life that you can learn as you go, even going through raising a pet, but breeding and making an impact on the already devastated apbt community, which in this case would be a negative one, is the fork in the road youre at now. you know what you have to do NOW... If you want to breed, open your eyes and ears and really truly learn before you even CONSIDER breeding. You have nice dogs, but one is bully, one is too young, and the male has flaws.

I want you to picture one thing for me...

Think of a responsible owner who does not breed, but keeps an intact group of dogs for schutzund, or weight pull, or confirmation... So he works and shows these dogs, a couple of females, and a male, and keeps them in the house... But he has to step up the responsibility and make sure they never breed. How is it that so many handlers own intact dogs and you weren't better prepared to keep them separated?

I hope you DO learn from all of this, and that you two realize what a big responsibility breeding is.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

That was really well put man.....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*bows*

thank you.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I just wanted to add that Justice is from an older bloodline that actully is decent
I know those kennels and they are not from bully lines per say more older show back to game.
They are actually like the begining bullies from back in the day.
Alot of them are working dogs, now they do have some bullies now but back in the day they were the bullies.All older bloodlines what they call Greyline.
Able paws
ABLEPAWS American Pit Bull Terriers
Do-good
Do-Good's Males
Certified-
The Certified House of Blue Pits
New Trojans
RE Purple rose of Cairo-do a search ALL SHOW DOGS 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [125913] :: CH. RAZORS EDGE PURPLE ROSE OF CAIRO

What there isn't-GAff


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Did I scare everyone?


----------



## shortbedder (May 25, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Please enlighten us with your opinion


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Basically it took me a few minutes and some google searches to find pedigrees and websites. To say that you are selling a dog because it is from bully lines without really doing any research on your pedigree sounds not nice. Basically a throw away dog? just because of what you think a pedigree looks like, isn't that dog part of your family? 
No hate towards anyone.....think before you buy and really think before you breed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> THEYRE BOTH ADBA AND UKC AND I HAVE THE FEMALE AS OFRN.. IF YOU WANT CHECK OUT MY WEB SITE I JUST STARTED IT
> ITS Webs - Make a free website, get free hosting
> I HAVE THE PEDIGREE ON THERE..


I like that bitch cali and she is good looking but if you are going to post picture of your dogs take good ones, on that picture her front looks weird and it may not really be like that but you cannot tell from the pictures.

I sympathize with you on the breeding. If you had a bitch in another run and she dug out, accidents happen, while I would be more careful, still it is not like you were totally being careless.
I had a ex boy friend get one of my dogs pregnant and it was not my fault and she was 10 months old. I went to a fertility specialist about my options and he was a breeder of dogs himself. He told me that since I had got her for breeding and she was healthy to go ahead with the breeding because physically she could handle it. There is more that went into the decision of keeping the litter and I did not plan on spaying the dog. They have like morning after pills for dogs but at the time it was not 100% safe.
This was over 9 years ago and to this day I am happy it turned out the way it did I have some great dogs. If it was a mutt you never planned to breed then get her spayed, but if you were going to breed her and she is in good health and big enough to whelp a litter then I say go ahead. Now you know better for the future and I am sure you will not make the same mistake twice. Everyone has to start somewhere and now I think you are in a great place for education on breeding and the APBT.

Your male Doom, he does have many faults so I guess the question is are you breeding for UKC or ADBA show dogs? Or performance dogs? That will determine where you take your kennel from here.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok brother let me go at you a minute. I am not attacking you just want to run some questions by you. Reason being is what you say and what your website says contradict themselves. First you say you dont want to breed your dog, you say your are going to abort the litter, HOWEVER you are advertising the breeding on your "kennel" site?????


You said you got the dogs because you like the way they looked. You are asking us about the bloodlines because you dont know what you have so WHY are you even CONSIDERING BREEDING? Yeah we hear you say it was an accident but WHY ARE YOU ADVERTISING THE BREEDING? Your dog is too youn, you dont know squat about the father, you dont know squat about the mother so why?????

As they have said doom is not a fantastic male and IMO Cali does not have good conformation. Just look how long her back is. Actually several of the dogs in her pedigree are long backed. Conformationally speaking, if you remove the head at the base of the neck you should have a proportional square. The legs should be about as long as the back and vice versa.

Just a couple quick thoughts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: I noticed the long backs too, was the breeding advertised after the fact?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yes it was i looked when the post was first posted and there was no breeding availible. so yes it was after the fact.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

After the fact or not its posted now so I guess the abortion is off. So lets breed dogs we have no clue about. Dang the female is pup. Even if you did know the blood you have no idea what kind of dog she is going to be.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> After the fact or not its posted now so I guess the abortion is off. So lets breed dogs we have no clue about. Dang the female is pup. Even if you did know the blood you have no idea what kind of dog she is going to be.


OK... I know NOTHING about breeding. Except for that this is the kind of crap that spreads ignorance. People see you with a 10 month old pregnant bitch, and guess what? monkey see, monkey do.

I can't sympathize because I am NOT a breeder, and I can't place myself in your shoes. However, there's plenty of people who work their dogs and keep them intact. And they don't let this happen. An accident is one thing, but if you call yourself a breeder you should know better.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

well if the dog is already bred there is nothing he can really do, an abortion can be dangerous for the bitch if he did not want to spay her. If the breeding is already done and he is not going to spay her (abort the litter) then why not look for homes?
Just playing devils advocate but I totally agree Andy!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I was getting ready to post the kennel link where he was advertising, PUPPIES WILL BE READY IN NOVEMBER


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have to say, it's been a few weeks since I last came on this site but this thread did strike some interest. First off, in my opinion; the fact that you are selling the dog because it has Bully is just silly in itself. If you truly do not want the dog because it "has Bully in it", then just re-home the dog and rid yourself of it. Give it to someone that will see it as family and take care of it. Instead what I see you doing is trying to make a profit off of the dog that evidently you don't want because of the bully in it. Secondly, that dog has no Gaff blood whatsoever. Thirdly as Michelle stated, that dog does have very good blood in it. I see Monster G blood in it, I also see Razors Edge blood along with some old Greyline. But in that 3rd generation I see very old school dogs that were more show and game as well. Many of those older dogs did work plenty. You seem like a nice person but it's evident that you are definitely contradicting yourself which raises the eyebrow. Have you ever heard the term Shady? You can't sit here and say you not going to breed, then post on your website that you plan on breeding. You don't need to be honest with us because many of us will never get the opportunity to work with you nor would we but, you should consider being honest with yourself and do what is best not only for your dog but the entire APBT and Bully community.

And the fact that you call yourself a breeder raises another question as to how you had an accidental breeding. Then you go ahead and make it clear to the world that puppies will be here in November. So it's evident that you are going to take advantage of that breeding that happened. I also see another BYB move on your website when you attempt to sell the dog, you listed it as Purple Ribbon. Anyone that knows their bullies would know that the dog is Purple ribbon from looking at the pedigree. Don't get me wrong, do what you feel you need to do now because the chances are that you are not going to abort that litter. Best question of it all is, how much are the accidental pups going to be selling for?


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Funny thread. Everything that needed to be said was said. Congrats, you are part of the problem, but hey, you'll make a few hundred dollars a year, so it's all good, right?


----------



## darra1960 (Oct 24, 2009)

Want to know how stupid I am?? I don't see any faults in his male. I read the conformation guidelines and they are jibberish to me. I do, however, see the long back on the female. But you guys are giving this guy a hard time, people less interested in the breed do this type of breeding all the time. He at least, is trying to get information on his dogs, I agree that it is a little too late, but give him some credit. And there are tons of BYB that do the same thing, except they don't care about their bloodlines. Just the papers. I think you guys ought to try to help, instead of criticize. And as far as advertising his breeding goes, what is he supposed to do?? Knock them in the head as soon as they are born, or try to find good homes for them. I think you people are stuck up, with all of your knowledge, you would think someone would try to help educate him instead of picking him apart. I know now, not to ask questions in this forum.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

OP i think you need to go back to the drawing board on the whole breeder buisness. I mean its just my opinion, and im sure you know a hell of alot more than me about the breed. But it doesnt seem like you know or prepared enough to start breeding and selling.

You priced these accidental pups (from a pup) at $800 each. And dont even want to pay to get your own dogs pedigree. 

Sorry bud but you sound just like another BYB with 2 unfixed dogs trying to make some cash.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think he's coming back! lol

That is really too bad.... Especially that he's selling them for 800.

If those pups are worth 800... OFK really undersold himself on that litter he just had.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> How about show some respect!!!!! he is saying what he thinks and your asking i think he is right about you situation and you need to fix doom. you cant try to breed out his flaws. its just gonna keep going.


It's been a while...
What do you consider the flaws on my dogs now...they have grown up and out of a lot of them...
As for Marty the breeder I got the dogs from, has had it out with him on many occasion...so I'm sure he just has a bone to pick regardless of my dogs flaws or not!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

hey welcome back.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ok brother let me go at you a minute. I am not attacking you just want to run some questions by you. Reason being is what you say and what your website says contradict themselves. First you say you dont want to breed your dog, you say your are going to abort the litter, HOWEVER you are advertising the breeding on your "kennel" site?????
> 
> You said you got the dogs because you like the way they looked. You are asking us about the bloodlines because you dont know what you have so WHY are you even CONSIDERING BREEDING? Yeah we hear you say it was an accident but WHY ARE YOU ADVERTISING THE BREEDING? Your dog is too youn, you dont know squat about the father, you dont know squat about the mother so why?????
> 
> ...


THERE IS ONE LONG BACKED DOG ROCCO!!! and that is it! You might want to look again !!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

darra1960 said:


> Want to know how stupid I am?? I don't see any faults in his male. I read the conformation guidelines and they are jibberish to me. I do, however, see the long back on the female. But you guys are giving this guy a hard time, people less interested in the breed do this type of breeding all the time. He at least, is trying to get information on his dogs, I agree that it is a little too late, but give him some credit. And there are tons of BYB that do the same thing, except they don't care about their bloodlines. Just the papers. I think you guys ought to try to help, instead of criticize. And as far as advertising his breeding goes, what is he supposed to do?? Knock them in the head as soon as they are born, or try to find good homes for them. I think you people are stuck up, with all of your knowledge, you would think someone would try to help educate him instead of picking him apart. I know now, not to ask questions in this forum.


blah...blah....blah....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So how did the pups go?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Those peds are far from any sort of Hemphill dog lol. At best those are UKC show dogs that many, many, many generations ago have some Hemphill blood, some. They have been bred so far away from what the Robert Hemphill was breeding for I see no merit in laying claim to them as Hemphill crosses; They simply are not.

This is a pedigree of an OFRN dog. As you can see there are no similarities in this ped and that of your dogs. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [185271] :: FLAMETREE'S PYRO

Also "Into the Future with the best of the past" is straight off Flametrees site.

This isnt to say you have bad dogs, but why claim they are sometihng that they are not?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What type of health testing has been done?
How many points toward a Ch do they have now?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> Those peds are far from any sort of Hemphill dog lol. At best those are UKC show dogs that many, many, many generations ago have some Hemphill blood, some. They have been bred so far away from what the Robert Hemphill was breeding for I see no merit in laying claim to them as Hemphill crosses; They simply are not.
> 
> This is a pedigree of an OFRN dog. As you can see there are no similarities in this ped and that of your dogs.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [185271] :: FLAMETREE'S PYRO
> ...


They stem back to Hempill/Wallace and others!!! The only difference in game bred and show stock is...show stock were bred more for looks (UKC conformation) and game dogs were bred to fight!!! Just because the names change as it passes through hands doesn't mean that the blood is gone!!! You are just a fall...ower...What do you really know???
You are talking to Rebecca of A Heart Of Stone Kennels not CCK Pitbulls!!! BRING IT!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LMFAOOOOOO @ that post..

Dude.....dont dis inferno man. not cool.

You should really rethink your statements seeing as though obviously you didnt fall far from the tree your 10mth old female got prego. so how much could YOU really know?

btw how are the puppies??? Did you end up selling them for $800.? Pfft!


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> blah...blah....blah....


Thank you darra1960!!!!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I am just a what? A "Fall ower" LOL.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao Oh I didnt even see that.. 

now see before you go off trying to insult someone make sure to use S-P-E-L-L C-H-E-C-K so you dont look like an idiot hehe


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> Thank you darra1960!!!!


I guess while darra is rereading the last 4pages of us trying to "educate" you, you should download spell check on your computer :hammer:


----------



## pitbull951 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> lmao Oh I didnt even see that..
> 
> now see before you go off trying to insult someone make sure to use S-P-E-L-L C-H-E-C-K so you dont look like an idiot hehe


I wrote it that way on purpose...smarty!!! LOL!!!:hammer:
I'm not like you I don't need spell check!!!:rofl:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao.... sure you did..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

so..no hip xrays?


----------



## pitbull951 (Jan 22, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> lmao.... sure you did..


Aren't these the forum rules!??

NO SELLING DOGS! NO ADVERTISING YOUR KENNEL! There will be no selling of dogs here, no putting your kennel link in your signature, and no putting your kennel website on your pictures. This is a ZERO TOLERANCE RULE! 
NO BACKSEAT MODERATING! We have a report button for a reason. Use it, and don't say anything to the person who is disobeying the rules. 
No cussing. Foul language will not be tolerated in the forums. 
Do not misuse the reputation system. Reputation is for agreeing/disagreeing with a post or thread, NOT for acting out your animosity towards another member. Warnings will be given for this. 
No verbal abuse or attacks on members will be tolerated. 
No verbal abuse or attacks on members dogs will be tolerated 
This is a fun family oriented site. If you dont like certain aspects of this board find another one. 
We will not discriminate between GAME and BULLY dogs. Again there are other sites for that. Keep your personal preferance to yourself and DO NOT push it on others. 
Moderators word goes, don't argue with them. If you truly have a problem with a moderator, PM one of the administrators and it will be handled accordingly. 
New members are always welcome, and acting like you are better or more important than someone just because they are new WILL get you in trouble. We're not like most forums where new members have to earn acceptance. 
Don't be afraid to ask questions. People here are always glad to help out. 
All posts must be written in English.

It's funny how you guys don't follow them!!! ...LMAO!!!

CCK Pitbulls made a mistake breeding his dogs too young and I'm sure he has learned from his mistake!!! There is no need to attack him...help him!!! That would be the right thing to do!!!

If you want to talk crap on his dogs...(which there is a forum rule not to) ...LMAO!!!
Attack me I'm the breeder of Doom and Cali!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

pitbull951 said:


> Aren't these the forum rules!??
> 
> NO SELLING DOGS! NO ADVERTISING YOUR KENNEL! There will be no selling of dogs here, no putting your kennel link in your signature, and no putting your kennel website on your pictures. This is a ZERO TOLERANCE RULE!
> NO BACKSEAT MODERATING! We have a report button for a reason. Use it, and don't say anything to the person who is disobeying the rules.
> ...


I am not attacking.... I am asking if his breeding stock has hip xrays.
How about your breeding stock? Any hip xrays on OFA or PennHip?


----------

